
Apple Maps flaw results in drivers crossing airport runway - ximeng
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-24246646
======
coin
Why would the airport allow vehicles access to the runway? Why is this Apple's
fault?

~~~
wutbrodo
> Why is this Apple's fault?

What? The airport deserves some of the blame for sure[1], but how is directing
users onto an airport runway not put Apple at fault? If a maps app sends you
driving up someone's driveway and through their property, would they not be at
fault because it's physically accessible? In case you're a time traveler from
the 90s, navigation apps generally are assumed to take you on legitimately
navigable roadways, not physically accessible areas.

[1]It's worth noting that the article mentions that the road to the runway was
replete with warning signs: "They had to enter the airport property via a
motion-activated gate, and afterwards there are many signs, lights and painted
markings, first warning that aircraft may share the road and then that drivers
should not be there at all. "They needed to drive over a mile with all this
before reaching the runway. But the drivers disregarded all that because they
were following the directions given on their iPhones."

Presumably there was access to the runway for maintenance, etc. I agree that
they should have had barricades et al up in the first place.

~~~
coin
If you drive off road and on to a runway, or drive up someone's driveway and
through the property because a navigation app said so, then you shouldn't be
driving at all. A driver is responsible for their driving actions regardless
of what a map app tells them.

~~~
coherentpony
It is the driver's fault for driving across a runway and not using an ounce of
common sense. That said, there's clearly a bug in Apple's Maps app here, too.

------
jrnichols
For some reason, I'm thinking that this would have never made the news if it
was just from a TomTom or Google Maps. The good news: Apple is fixing it.

The other news: An airport in Fairbanks seems to have a physical security
issue.

------
Terretta
It's a problem for paper maps too. From Tufte forums, “Airport maps and runway
incursions”:

[http://www.edwardtufte.com/bboard/q-and-a-fetch-
msg?msg_id=0...](http://www.edwardtufte.com/bboard/q-and-a-fetch-
msg?msg_id=0002NW)

~~~
Someone
From what I see there, that is about runway incursions by _planes_ that
shouldn't be there.

For example, with parallel runways, a pilot might take a turn onto the wrong
one.

~~~
Terretta
“Vehicle Driver Error - These are errors that involve a vehicle (repair truck
for example) on the runway surface which are the fault of the vehicle driver.”

